# allergy shot coding



## MAWK (Aug 16, 2013)

can someone help me with this patient receives premixed tree/grass serum to left arm and ween serum to right arm. thank you in advance.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Oct 15, 2013)

in MN we would code 95117 with dx V07.1 
hope that helps


----------

